# antique surf rods?



## peyton (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm new to this forum and have not surf fished for quite some time but just happened to come across stories of casting feats in excess of 200 yds.

To me, this is incredible! I began surf fishing in the early 70's starting with very short rods and met with very little success until I just happened to find a 13 ft cane pole (did'nt have much money then for fancy stuff) and attached eyelets and a spin cast on it. Wow, this thing would cast 40 to 50 yds and I started to catch fish---Pompano. 

I customized the rig and, on occassion. could get it to cast 60 yds! Caught many a fish on this rig and still have it. It now has a 14 ft twin. I am astonished at how well the cane poles (not calcutta) handle big fish. I do have a two piece 16 ft glass pole and it casts great but I just love fishing with the old cane poles. 

Hope to start surf fishing again soon ---- I surf fish almost exclusively for Pompano.

peyton from Jacksonville


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, that is very cool, fishing from the surf with old cane rods. 
Have you had to do anything to keep the fibers in good shape all of these years? I would assume that they would have a tendency to dry out over the years, no?
There are some amazing old clips of guys fishing from the surf with old glass rods and Penn Squidders that you can find if you look around on Youtube. There is one in particular that I have seen of someone either up on Montauk or Cape Cod bringing in Stripers with a rod that has like 2 or 3 guides and a top top.
The picture that I use for my avatar is myself and my Grandfather, on the beach at Seaside Heights NJ, where he used to fish for Stripers when I was a kid. 
The rod is an early Fiberglass Rods, and at the moment I cannot remember the maker of the blank, but my Dad had it built for him as a present. It has 3 guides and a wooden butt section.
The reel is a old Penn Squidder, spooled with braided dacron. I remember the line well, because when we would get home from trips to the shore he would take me down to the basement where I would help him take all of the line off of the reels, winding it carefully on a big wooden spool where the line would dry so that it would not rot. 
This was all in the very early 60's. 
I still have both of the rods that he used to use, and both of the Penn Squidders, and every now and then I think about taking them down to Hatteras, spooling them up, and catching a couple for Grandpop!
Poke around on the internet and look for some of those old clips, they are great,
And take care of that rod! Good for you for still taking it out and using it!
Tom


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

When I was a kid in the 70's I saw an old cane rod with Penn reel and rope wrapped around the butt for a handle. the rod was in tough shape, warped and the few guides on it were corroded.The old timer saw me looking at it and my dad wouldnt buy it for me... it was near the end of the day and I was looking at it again while he was packing up. I had a quarter in my pocket and he let me have it for the quarter !!!! I never fished with it, instead I would use it to fly kites !!! I thought I looked cool and my kite would go higher than anyone elses !!!! The rod is long gone now !


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

The only one I have left belonged was my friends 
9he is 55








The only one I have left belonged to my friends (he 's 55) grand dad . It is 10' and has ,from the tip , one guide at 24". I added another at 53" for a total of 2 guides and a tip. The reel , 1935 Pfluger Pontiac , attaches at 29 " from bottom. Sometimes I use a Penn squidder for more distance. It's an experience. Only use it a few times a year due to age and wear (mine ,not the rod and reel) Lmoaf!!!!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

HStew,
I should bring Grandpop's rod and squidder down there where you catch all those Pomps when they start showing up, and give it a toss.
With that squidder, who knows how far I could throw a bait, but I'm pretty sure I could at least get it to where the Pomps usually hang out! 
;-)


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I only use that rig for drum etc.in the fall tjbj. Always use a 5/0 or bigger hook. You really don't want a real big fish on that knuckle buster pfluger. It does have a click ,but no star drag, so you need a leather thumb brake.It's a real bugger sometimes!!


----------

